# Strawberries & Cream Farina



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 30, 2022)

This really falls under cereals.  I couldn't find a cereal category though, and it has dairy products in it.  It's very tasty, warm, creamy, and comforting for breakfast.  Plus, it's quick to make, with no exotic ingredients  I give you -  Chief's Strawberry Cream Farina.

The process for making lump free farina is simple.  add the uncooked cereal to the cold liquid, and bring to a simmer, stirring constantly.  Don't worry.  It only takes about 5 minutes or so from start to finish.  Farina isn't gummy. or sticky like rolled oats can be, and are healthier for me as well.  It can be thick, or creamy as you wish, just by adding, or using less liquid.

In this farina, I used Stevia In The Raw to cut down on sugars, and frozen whole strawberries for their uniform size and quality.  Sometimes you get under, or over ripe berries in a container of fresh berries, even occasionally moldy berries.  Frozen berries are frozen at their peak, and are a pleasant sweet/tart flavor.  The berries infuse their flavor all through the hot cereal, being strongest, of course, when you bite into a chunk of berry.  Here's the recipe, and technique.  Enjoy.

*Chief's Strawberry Cream Farina*
*Ingredients:*
1 cup whole milk
1/4 cup heavy cream
t Tbs. Stevia In The Raw
1/4 tsp. salt
3 Tbs. uncooked farina (I use Cream of Wheat brand)
6 frozen strawberries

Pour milk, and cream into a 1 quart sauce pot.  Add remaining ingredients.  Turn stove top to medium high.  Bring to a simmer, stirring constantly with a silicone spatula, scraping the sides and edges as you stir.  When the mixture starts to thicken, remove from heat, and let sit for two minutes.  Crush strawberries, and stir to distribute them evenly.  Pour into a bow and enjoy as is, or add cold milk to your bowl to thin the cereal as you desire.

This recipe also works with frozen blueberries, peaches, apricots, raspberries, thimbleberries, etc.  You can also flavor your hot cereal with Maple syrup, brown sugar and cinnamon, small dice aples, lemon juice, well you get the idea.  Use your imagination.

Did you know that you can also make farina cake, and savory farina dishes?  And farina is as effective, but with a lighter crunch when used on a pizza peel, instead of corn meal.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

